
Using virtual reality to digitally alter the skin color of defendants - dankohn1
https://twitter.com/erikbryn/status/1074744659195428865
======
bradknowles
You can’t just alter skin color.

You also have to alter speech patterns and voices.

You also have to alter hair styles and facial features.

You also have to alter mannerisms and clothing styles.

There’s so much more than just skin color.

